# Ebooks on Survival, Preparedness, Gardening and more.



## OldWVFarm (Feb 19, 2012)

Here is a great site with tons on ebooks and they are free. Load up now for later. 

http://urbansurvivalsite.com/ebooks/


----------



## mpguy18 (Sep 7, 2011)

OldWVfarm, Thanks. Am relative new to prepping and ther is an abundance of information here. Thanks again.


----------



## southwestprepper (Apr 8, 2012)

I bought a book on Amazon called: Simple guide to emergency food storage by jennifer stanek. It is great for the beginner or minimalist. I use it when I go shopping so i remember to get the stuff i need. here is the webpage or just search for it in the kindle store. copy and paste the text below to your address bar. I really love this book, I gave a copy to my son and his wife and they loved it.

http://www.amazon.com/Simple-Emerge...?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1332803956&sr=1-8


----------



## bjason79 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks Oldvwfarm, that is by far my favorite website for good reads and i lost the site on my favorites tab


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you, OldWVFarm. That site has a fantastic collection of ebooks. I'll be busy for a long time!


.


----------

